# Inundated with PO BEASTS!!!!!!



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi
We visited the PO delta just below Venice in mid September. We woke up to find lots of small beasts like flying beatles about the size of a fingernail, they were bright green then but depending on the weather they changed to brown.
They appeared in the roof light and the windows. The first day we got rid of maybe 40, for the next 3 weeks we found at least 4 or more a day. We were out last weekend again and another 4 appeared. We believe they are called shield bugs. Has anyone come across these and know how to get rid of them permanently.
Derek


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, we came across these several times on our recent trip across Europe.
Not sure how to get rid of them other than picking them up gently and evicting them!
We have been advised not to anger them as they can give off a terrible smell as protection!!
We've only ever had one or two at a time though.

Cazzie


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Likewise, and no idea how to get rid of them. You could shut all the windows and doors and spray a load of insecticide in the van and then stay out for an hour or two I suppose. That's what we've done when staying in remote parts of Africa. Doesn't work when you're in a mud hut with a straw roof and just bamboo blinds over the windows though.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I like them. They are cute for an insect. They make a lovely buzz when they fly off.

Only had a few on this last trip. Two years ago we got a load of odd looking things like a cross between a Cricket and a big bug thing in the Camargue. i was still finding them alive on the Isle of Arran a year later. So Scotland will be infested with them now.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think that's the hitchhikers I've had since being in Italy - they've a kind of angular 'shell'?

I keep finding new ones. I gently lift them with a tissue n put them outside. After 1 got upset n peed or poo'd on my hand :-(


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I kill nothing except flies

And even then I give them chance to get out of the van

If not I zapp them I just hate the way they keep landing on me , really winds me up over time 

There’s always one that travels with you 

Sandra


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

We have read about the smell but we haven't had any problem that way, but they are so lethargic, you can just pick them up on a tissue and put them out. To me they seem to be hibernating in our van.!! My granddaughter was not happy last weekend when she was with us in the van and she saw them.!!
Derek


----------

